# DW - SPL Predictor...



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

So who fancies a wee DW challenge of using the BBC SPL Predictor and see who's the best - just for a wee bit of fun?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/scotland/8911889.stm

Maybe to make life easier we should make our usernames here the same as the logins for the predictor site?

I was thinking maybe those who enter , or make it known on here they have, could each pay the winner (out of us) like £1 or something, that way we can have a wee prize at the end of it all? Just a thought, might even be illegal, don't know? :lol:

Maybe a mod could tell me if this is allowed?

Also, anyone with ideas on how to liven it up come forward and speak-on...

ps. It's all free to enter and really easy to register!!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Another thing - would this be better for SPL interest in the Scotland section, or leave it here in off-topic seeing as it's er... off-topic?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Put it in the Scotland section - I opened it thinking it was to do with Sound Pressure Levels :lol:
I didn't even know what the Scottish Premier League was!! Football eh? Small boys in the park, jumpers for goalposts!


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

You have to set up a mini league, u get to invite and include users via password. But I did this post last year and got hee haw response. Good luck.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130945


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

i have now set this league up (DW - Scotland) on behalf of wee_green_mini.

if you want to join us follow the link on the previous post to register and then "join mini league" password

iuhy53tn

good luck everyone, actually not _EVERYONE_ :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Great stuff xpressvalet - didn't even know about minileague's!

Thanks very much for setting it up! :thumb:

Now all we need are some peeps to come along and join the throng.... 

Maybe they're too scared we teach them a lesson :devil::lol:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll get in to it but too busy to do it this week but will get back on to things next week. 

Count me in then!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Thats me signed up.

Come on folks only 5 of us????


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> Put it in the Scotland section - I opened it thinking it was to do with Sound Pressure Levels :lol:
> I didn't even know what the Scottish Premier League was!! Football eh? Small boys in the park, jumpers for goalposts!


not really football, and pointless having a league with only 2 teams in it


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

The OF are getting poorer all the time and all the rest are quickly catching us on the park. Not boring at all IMO, and getting more exciting. I would say we're almost at the stage where any team is capable of taking points off any other.


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

sorry couldn't help the dig:devil:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Not a problem my man - I just felt I had to stick up for the SPL :thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

not got a clue but im in


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

Just joined. I already had an account for the predictor set up, so i`m listed as "DarkBlueDestroyers".
oh, and i'm top o the league  ... can't see that lasting for long though.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

A week in football eh ? Número uno (for now!)

Good to see a handful of folks taking up the challenge :thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

It's not letting me sign in... been trying all day


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

ooh...... got some right.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Deeg said:


> It's not letting me sign in... been trying all day


Seems some technical error  I have been signed innsince day one on my phone and has let me check the league table and make predictions this morning.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

_Due to technical problems with our log-in system for The Predictor, the game is unavailable this week.
Some players had entered scores before the system locked everyone out. So that no-one has an unfair advantage, no points will be awarded this week. We are extremely sorry to interrupt your enjoyment of the game. Please come back next week when the new log-in system will be in place.
_

Doh! Had some stick-on scores predicted too. C'mon beeb.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I got the same email back to me too. At least they're keeping it fair.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

xpressvalet said:


> _Due to technical problems with our log-in system for The Predictor, the game is unavailable this week.
> Some players had entered scores before the system locked everyone out. So that no-one has an unfair advantage, no points will be awarded this week. We are extremely sorry to interrupt your enjoyment of the game. Please come back next week when the new log-in system will be in place.
> _
> 
> Doh! Had some stick-on scores predicted too. C'mon beeb.


YEah I bet you had them all correct this week aswell! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

total balls by the BBC... predictor hasn't worked in weeks and now the log-in system's changed and lost all my details and info.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I've finallly managed to log in today all my points and stuff were still remembered under my new log in.

Dont worry wee_green_mini you didnt have that much points anyway I'm sure you'll easy manage to get back to the same total quite quickly!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Tried logging in to DW Scotland, DWScotland, DW-Scotland and DW - Scotland, but can't get in... could one of you confirm the exact name of the mini-league for me please?


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

DW - Scotland

password - iuhy53tn


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Deeg, but the bloody site won't find it!

Aaaargggg


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

my re-registration went pretty straight forward,dunno what you^^ have done mate


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I got re-registered fine, just can't find your/our Minileague.

Pain in the Bristols.


----------

